# When and How to Harvest and Cure Onions



## Esther (Jun 28, 2011)

when you hang them up to cure them.. is it ok to do it indoors.. or would it be too pungent?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Esther - You should keep them indoors to continue the curing. It is best to store them in a dark, cool location like a root cellar or pantry. You want to keep them away from light and heat as much as possible. As far as the smell, once they have cured for a few weeks they really don't have a smell. If they develop a pungent, oniony odor they are probably going bad.


----------



## Donna3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I will try this. Thanks for the info. This is my first time growing onions.


----------



## Esther (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Ruth1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for your very informative article - esp. the pictures. In IL where we live it is so terribly humid. Will onions cure ok outside with that, or should I bring them inside into the air conditioning for a better result?
Thanks.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ruth - You should be okay curing them outdoors. Cure them in the direct sunlight for a day or two, but after that make sure they are out of the sun. I usually bring mine indoors for the remaining cure. I leave them in the sun for a couple days, then bring them in, braid them, then hang them up in the pantry for the final curing.


----------



## Jane6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I really appreciate the pictures. Also a good information there on properly curing the onions can actually make them last for 6 months. That is quite a long time. I never thought onions could last that long. Some may have a wrong notion on keeping them under direct sunlight to prevent moisture. This is a very helpful post.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jane - thank you! I'm glad you found the information useful.


----------



## Claudia (Jun 23, 2012)

I live in east central Iowa. If I leave my onions in the sun, they actually will get partially cooked, not cured at all.
There is a saying about "don't leave your onions in the August sun", but I would include June and July sun in the axiom, too, in this area of the US..


----------



## William3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Tee
My onion have grow to well past the time that was said on the seed packet. They have "never fallen over at the neck" but they are growing vigorous leaves and the are now seeding. The bulbs are elongated and slim. Should I go ahead with you instructions on curing?


----------



## William3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Gee, upon reflectin that which I previously wrote it sounds like a non english speaker.

onion = onions grow =grown you instructions = your instructions


----------

